# Airshow in the 40's



## Matzos (Dec 22, 2005)

A clip to show that air crashes can happen at anytime. sal; sal; 

http://www.divetheworld.com/Diving/warbirds/Beafort-Crash/index.htm


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 22, 2005)

Do we think was due to lack of training ?


----------

